# Help with Hilly Hellacious 100 route ... Paging NC riders



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

Do any of you good citizens know the exact route for this event (http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/)? The route description given on their site is vague...maybe intentionally so. I've devined a rough idea of some of the roads involved, but more details would be cool. 

Thanks.

Edit 20 minutes later: I think I found the route by poking around a little more on the B.R. club's site. If anyone's interested, the last ride on this page (http://www.bikehighway.com/nc_henderson_cty.htm) gives a map of the metric century, with what appears to be the full century outlined in grey.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

AllUpHill said:


> Do any of you good citizens know the exact route for this event (http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/)? The route description given on their site is vague...maybe intentionally so. I've devined a rough idea of some of the roads involved, but more details would be cool.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit 20 minutes later: I think I found the route by poking around a little more on the B.R. club's site. If anyone's interested, the last ride on this page (http://www.bikehighway.com/nc_henderson_cty.htm) gives a map of the metric century, with what appears to be the full century outlined in grey.


I am pretty sure that the 2003 route is different from the route in your link. You might want to contact Liberty Bicycles and confirm. www.libertybikes.com


----------

